# Bill Nye



## zsmcd (Apr 27, 2017)

Who has seen Bill Nye's new show on Netflix?


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 27, 2017)

I had dumped Netflix some time ago. But Bill Nye is around enough that it is clear that he is THE spokesman for agenda driven eisegesis of "settled" science*.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2017)

I started to watch a clip from The Sexual Spectrum. The crassness, vulgarity, and lack of real content from that clip somehow managed to seem far worse than the un-scientific and un-biblical mess it was promoting about the non-binary nature of sex/gender.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 27, 2017)

One of the original official youtube videos had over 52k dislikes.


----------



## jw (Apr 27, 2017)

zsmcd said:


> Who has seen Bill Nye's new show on Netflix?


I do not have that breadth of information accessible at the moment.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 27, 2017)

Joshua said:


> I do not have that breadth of information accessible at the moment.



I always assumed you possessed middle knowledge whereby you would know all those who would counter factually watch such a show assuming that God had actuated a world in which the majority of people lacked scientific discernment and possessed an overabundance of free time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 27, 2017)

Bill Nye jumped the shark long ago as a public intellectual. He has overdrawn on the social capital accumulated from a delightful show he hosted two decades ago. He now comes across as a bitter old man. Neil DeGrasse Tyson has been doing the same as he's replaced Carl Sagan as America's astronomer.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 28, 2017)

This is not directly about his new show but the March for _so-called_ Science


----------



## OPC'n (May 1, 2017)

It exhausts me to listen to moronic people, and for that reason I haven't watched his show.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kodos (May 1, 2017)

I find it beautiful that in God's wisdom when he hands people over to their sin, they often become a public spectacle. As He gradually releases His restraint over their own wicked heart they expose themselves for who they are.

And so, Bill Nye has gone from being someone adults used to remember fondly from their youth, to becoming that perverted guy they wouldn't take their child anywhere near. 

It has been good to see even pagans take note of it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RamistThomist (May 1, 2017)

I am not going to link to the video, but his rap video is getting trolled by neckbeard atheists. The comments are genuinely hilarious. It is almost at 80K dislikes. Atheists are saying that video converted them to flat-earth theory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SRoper (May 2, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> I am not going to link to the video, but his rap video is getting trolled by neckbeard atheists. The comments are genuinely hilarious. It is almost at 80K dislikes. Atheists are saying that video converted them to flat-earth theory.



Yikes, those comments. Are atheist neckbeards also antisemites, or are they both swarming from some post on 4chan?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 2, 2017)

SRoper said:


> Yikes, those comments. Are atheist neckbeards also antisemites, or are they both swarming from some post on 4chan?



Most Atheist neckbeards would be relatively anti-semitic. I also imagine a lot of guys from /pol/ and /4chan/ are trolling them. To which I say, "Godspeed, good sirs."


----------

